# 922 Just installed - Questions (don't think I like it)



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

The installer left about 4 hours ago and I have been trying to setup my timers and I am having problems. I hope it is just because I don't know my way around.

How do you setup timers? The only way that I have found is through the program guide i.e. go to the guide and select a program to record. It appears that when you setup a timer using this method, it will only record the event for the channel you are selecting. I would like to use the 722 Dish Pass method where I can tell it to search for a title and record. Using the 722 I could tell it to record "CSI" and it would record CSI: NY, CSI: Miami and CSI. The 922 seems to be an "Exact" search. It also appears to be an exact channel select where it only records the program for the channel that you selected from the program guide.

Also, I have been trying to use the "Search" feature so that I can find a program in the program guide but it doesn't appear to search all channels or very far into the future. Can anyone give me any details on how the search feature works with the 922.

Another item that I don't like is the "favorites" channel setup. In one since it is a nice change but from another aspect it takes for ever. When you go in to edit a favorites list you get a list of very large icons for the channels (in windows terms "Large Icons". Comparing it to the 722 you would get a list of all channels (in windows terms "details view"). It takes forever to scroll and select channels.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

HotRod19579 said:


> The installer left about 4 hours ago and I have been trying to setup my timers and I am having problems. I hope it is just because I don't know my way around.
> 
> How do you setup timers? The only way that I have found is through the program guide i.e. go to the guide and select a program to record. It appears that when you setup a timer using this method, it will only record the event for the channel you are selecting. I would like to use the 722 Dish Pass method where I can tell it to search for a title and record. Using the 722 I could tell it to record "CSI" and it would record CSI: NY, CSI: Miami and CSI. The 922 seems to be an "Exact" search. It also appears to be an exact channel select where it only records the program for the channel that you selected from the program guide.
> 
> ...


My full search was not available until the next day. Then that is the best way to setup timers.


----------



## donwmack (Oct 15, 2006)

I had the same problem. It took a while to get the guide downloaded. I rarely use the search though. I am using the web application. Its easy to use and gives you a lot more insight about what you have programed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In many cases with Dish receivers (and maybe the 922 is worse at this) you have to wait for an overnight update OR force an EPG data update with a "check switch" procedure from the menu.

Search and other features that require the full 9-day EPG will not work right until it gets its "fill" of data.

On the timer setup front... it sounds like they have removed manual and Dish Pass timers (if I read your post correctly)... and that you can only set timers from the EPG or (once Search is working) from search results.

I don't use auto-tune... but I would definitely miss the ability to set Dish Pass type timers or the occasional manual timer for a specific block of time.

It might be worth a shot to try using Dish Remote Access and see if they still have the ability to set Dish Pass/manual timers there. It isn't as convenient as doing it from the remote at home... but if they still allow it through Dish Remote Access, it might be a workaround for some Dish Pass timers.


----------



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

The search feature appears to be working now, I guess it is a matter of waiting several hours.

I really don't like the timers, appears we have lost functionality. Although it is a pain and takes much longer, I can get used to setting the timers through the EPG. My biggest gripe is that I have to tell it the specific channel to record. I liked being able to tell it to record a program and let it find a channel and available tuner (I use OTA). Now I have to be cautious not to setup 3 timers on the same tuner (OTA vs SAT).

Another item I don't like is the way the EPG functions when scrolling forward in time. With the 722 I could use the jump button and it would jump 24 hours. Now the jump button only scrolls a page.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HotRod19579 said:


> Another item I don't like is the way the EPG functions when scrolling forward in time. With the 722 I could use the jump button and it would jump 24 hours. Now the jump button only scrolls a page.


Some functions work differently on the 922 for some unknown reason...

Skip fwd/back -> 3 hours
FFD/REW -> 24 hours

Also the "XXX" + right/left arrow will jump specific hours... Like: Press 1-0-RightArrow and you will jump ahead 10 hours. "999" will go to the end or beginning, depending on which way you are skipping.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

HotRod19579 said:


> I really don't like the timers, appears we have lost functionality. Although it is a pain and takes much longer, I can get used to setting the timers through the EPG. My biggest gripe is that I have to tell it the specific channel to record. I liked being able to tell it to record a program and let it find a channel and available tuner (I use OTA). Now I have to be cautious not to setup 3 timers on the same tuner (OTA vs SAT).


I'm not sure what options you are changing that is taking you extra time to set a record, but I was able to just press select on a program I want recorded and select Record Series. The recording defaults were just fine for what I needed it to do so I pressed okay. Take's like 2-3 seconds so I don't know where you're getting the idea that it takes so much longer. (I'm coming from a 722 if that makes any difference.) If you find yourself constantly tweaking the same option over and over, just hit Menu -> Setup -> Set Recording Defaults and make sure those are set to your liking.



HotRod19579 said:


> I really don't like the timers, appears we have lost functionality. Although it is a pain and takes much longer, I can get used to setting the timers through the EPG. My biggest gripe is that I have to tell it the specific channel to record. I liked being able to tell it to record a program and let it find a channel and available tuner (I use OTA). Now I have to be cautious not to setup 3 timers on the same tuner (OTA vs SAT).


I'm pretty sure it will warn you of conflicts if you try to record too many things OTA or SAT. A place you might want to keep an eye on is the top of the My Media screen where it tells you how many recordings are scheduled and how many conflicts you have today and tomorrow. If you also consider how many times shows will be repeated later in the week, especially on the satellite channels, you might not have to do anything because the DVR may wait to record a new show on it's own at a later non-conflicted time.

Also keep an eye on the Scheduled Timers screen, it's a lot more easier on the eyes I think then on the 722, and it's much quicker about re-enabling a skipped timer manually if you need to make some adjustments.


----------

